

Your office help desk is jealous - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/01/15/your-office-help-desk-is-jealous/

======
g0atbutt
As an IT guy, I'm a big fan of how Haworth is trying to remove the help desk
stereotype. Some seriously smart guys over there.

